# Name that Ski Trail / Area!



## WJenness (Sep 26, 2008)

I know we did this before, but I just found this pic and I thought I'd try to restart this thread.

What ski area is this?

Bonus: What trail is this?







-w


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2008)

Flume at Loon?


----------



## WJenness (Sep 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> Flume at Loon?



You got it!

Someone else's turn...

-w


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 26, 2008)




----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


>



High Peaks liftline at Gore?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> High Peaks liftline at Gore?




Bingo


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's another Gore one for ya.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 26, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Here's another Gore one for ya.



you sure that's not WF?  It looks rather icy :???:


:smash:


----------



## 2knees (Sep 26, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


>




now thats a trail i could vote for

too bad Gore is about a 5hr ride.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 26, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Here's another Gore one for ya.



It's either Hawkeye or Chatimac.  Cut me some slack since the last time I skied Gore was in '89


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


>





2knees said:


> now thats a trail i could vote for
> 
> too bad Gore is about a 5hr ride.



3:15-ish for me. I'd imagine you could get there in well under 4 hours. But of course that could also get you to the MRV or probably Stowe. Duck, cuz HPD is coming now...


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> It's either Hawkeye or Chatimac.  Cut me some slack since the last time I skied Gore was in '89



Slack cut. It's the lower park of Hawkeye, where they hold their mid-March mogual comp. They blow a ton of snow on it, let it get rutted out naturally the day before, then it's go time. It's a great competition.


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 26, 2008)

View attachment 1772


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 26, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> you sure that's not WF?  It looks rather icy :???:
> 
> 
> :smash:



Yep, it's Gore, but this one is Whiteface. It was kinda crowded that Saturday.


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 26, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


>



fFun, fun, fun


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 26, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> View attachment 1772



greek peak?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 26, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> View attachment 1772



I'll stop at Greek Peak.  Naming each trail would just be overkill


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 26, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> greek peak?



Yup---my home hill


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 26, 2008)

2knees said:


> now thats a trail i could vote for
> 
> too bad Gore is about a 5hr ride.



Gore's liftlines are awesome. Hit that place after a good dump and you'll have a blast.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 26, 2008)

Here is one. Give run, area and look at the time of year.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 26, 2008)

somewhere west of the mississippi.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 26, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Here is one. Give run, area and look at the time of year.



That would be Wildcat you were skiing at after that epic October dumpage a couple of years ago.


----------



## 2knees (Sep 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> That would be Wildcat you were skiing at after that epic October dumpage a couple of years ago.




wow, i thought it MIGHT be wildcat but the peaks in the background looked bigger then the presidentials.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 26, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> View attachment 1772



looks like a fun little mountain


----------



## drjeff (Sep 26, 2008)

2knees said:


> wow, i thought it MIGHT be wildcat but the peaks in the background looked bigger then the presidentials.



Cloud level throws you for a loop,  but it was the Sherburne Trail that gave it away for me


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 26, 2008)

View attachment 1774

One of my fav's


----------



## 2knees (Sep 26, 2008)

smuggs liftline


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 26, 2008)

2knees said:


> smuggs liftline



Yup, good fun on that booger


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> View attachment 1774
> 
> One of my fav's





2knees said:


> smuggs liftline



Looks crazy fun.


----------



## djspookman (Sep 26, 2008)

2knees said:


> smuggs liftline



the headwall just above midstation, to be exact  (see my avatar) my home for 25+ years.... (until I moved south....)

dave


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 26, 2008)

djspookman said:


> the headwall just above midstation, to be exact  (see my avatar) my home for 25+ years.... (until I moved south....)
> 
> dave



True dat----when did you ski there????


----------



## djspookman (Sep 26, 2008)

and another...


----------



## djspookman (Sep 26, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> True dat----when did you ski there????



up till 2 years ago.  Used to instruct there for 5 years too (96-01). 

dave


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 26, 2008)

djspookman said:


> up till 2 years ago.  Used to instruct there for 5 years too (96-01).
> 
> dave



Dang, I'm thinkin we know some of the same peeps----I taught there from 86-90 (i think)---any chance Squatch or Switz were still around when you were there????


----------



## djspookman (Sep 26, 2008)

and another, just to keep people busy.. it's an easy one too!


----------



## djspookman (Sep 26, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> Dang, I'm thinkin we know some of the same peeps----I taught there from 86-90 (i think)---any chance Squatch or Switz were still around when you were there????



yup, both taught adults though, I was a kids instructor, under Punque mostly.  I believe he was there.  Loomis is still around to!  (My mother still teaches there)

Dave


----------



## Greg (Sep 26, 2008)

djspookman said:


> and another, just to keep people busy.. It's an easy one too!



fis?


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 26, 2008)

djspookman said:


> yup, both taught adults though, I was a kids instructor, under Punque mostly.  I believe he was there.  Loomis is still around to!  (My mother still teaches there)
> 
> Dave



that's them--I was at the upper mt as well---Loomis!!!! Now there's a friggin wild dude---you wont believe this one, I went to college with Punque---in fact we were neighbors freshman year--Is Arch still on Patrol???


----------



## bvibert (Sep 26, 2008)

Here's one:


----------



## PA Ridge Racer (Sep 26, 2008)

campgottagopee said:


> View attachment 1772



Cool shot of GP...First time I've seen an ariel shot of the place like that.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 26, 2008)

djspookman said:


> and another...



Upper Poma line, Pico.


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 26, 2008)

PA Ridge Racer said:


> Cool shot of GP...First time I've seen an ariel shot of the place like that.



That was actually taken from the hill across the street


----------



## JD (Sep 26, 2008)

Easy, and only a month away.....


----------



## djspookman (Sep 26, 2008)

Newpylong said:


> Upper Poma line, Pico.



yup!


----------



## djspookman (Sep 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> fis?



yup, but FIS where?  As there are many of them around... (but I know you already know this one)


----------



## djspookman (Sep 26, 2008)

JD said:


> Easy, and only a month away.....



The one and only... lower Nosedive at Stowe


----------



## kcyanks1 (Sep 26, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


>



Lower MacKenzie maybe?  Whatever is skier's left of Mountain Run.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Sep 26, 2008)

drjeff said:


> It's either Hawkeye or Chatimac.  Cut me some slack since the last time I skied Gore was in '89



Hawkeye.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 26, 2008)

djspookman said:


> yup, but FIS where?  As there are many of them around... (but I know you already know this one)




upper FIS Sugarbush north.


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 26, 2008)

kcyanks1 said:


> Lower MacKenzie maybe?  Whatever is skier's left of Mountain Run.




Lower Mac is right, not to nitpick, but skiers left of Wilderness.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Sep 26, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Lower Mac is right, not to nitpick, but skiers left of Wilderness.



I actually almost thought about writing "Lower MacKenzie or Lower Wilderness," but decided to take a guess, which I then messed up with my extra comment   But should getting the trail (without looking at the map) please you, especially coming from someone who's probably on your Sugarbush-defender list?


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 26, 2008)

How about this one..........


----------



## djspookman (Sep 26, 2008)

Newpylong said:


> upper FIS Sugarbush north.



yes indeed!


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 26, 2008)

Name the run


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 27, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> Name the run


Green Beret at Jay.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 27, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> How about this one..........



X Trail at Hunter?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Sep 27, 2008)

kcyanks1 said:


> I actually almost thought about writing "Lower MacKenzie or Lower Wilderness," but decided to take a guess, which I then messed up with my extra comment   But should getting the trail (without looking at the map) please you, especially *coming from someone who's probably on your Sugarbush-defender list? *



I don’t have a list like that. People should be able to defend or critique any ski area they want without being scolded for it.

Since Win said he loved Andy’s thread and thought his question was a fair one maybe the scolding will be a thing of the past.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Sep 27, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> I don’t have a list like that. People should be able to defend or critique any ski area they want without being scolded for it.
> 
> Since Win said he loved Andy’s thread and thought his question was a fair one maybe the scolding will be a thing of the past.



I was kidding!  And while Win loved the attention, I still think Andy's question was not phrased fairly.  But that's for another thread, and I've made my position clear there.


----------



## Geoff (Sep 27, 2008)

kcyanks1 said:


> I was kidding!  And while Win loved the attention, I still think Andy's question was not phrased fairly.  But that's for another thread, and I've made my position clear there.



I agree.  If you look at the constant stream of gaffes and PR debacles at Killington over the last year & the dramatic drop in skier visits, saying that Sugarbush is copying Killington marketing is quite the slam.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 27, 2008)

Try this!


----------



## Zand (Sep 27, 2008)

I'd say either Vista Way or Tramway at Cannon.


----------



## snoseek (Sep 27, 2008)

Zand said:


> I'd say either Vista Way or Tramway at Cannon.



I second that. It looks like the flat section approaching vista way from the top of profile chair.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Sep 27, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Green Beret at Jay.



Kind of looks a lot like a rock on Rumble too, but the trail looks too wide for Rumble.  I only skied Green Beret once, so you are the expert there, but I thought the rock on Green Beret was bigger and maybe more toward skier's left than that one.. You are probably right though.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 28, 2008)

kcyanks1 said:


> Kind of looks a lot like a rock on Rumble too, but the trail looks too wide for Rumble.  I only skied Green Beret once, so you are the expert there, but I thought the rock on Green Beret was bigger and maybe more toward skier's left than that one.. You are probably right though.


skidmarks still has not confirmed so I could be wrong. You can't judge that rock by snow depth as it varies so much during the year. I have seen that sucker buried and the jump barely a hop but in early season it is simply mammoth. At first, I thought the rock too far on the wrong side of the trail as well, but I am chalking it up to angle of the camera. Not enough tree cover for Rumble. Could be some place I have never been but Green Beret was the only thing I could think of after a few minutes of thought.


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 28, 2008)

*good guess, but no*



riverc0il said:


> Green Beret at Jay.



Not Green Beret at Jay


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 28, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> Not Green Beret at Jay


Didn't feel 100% on that guess. I needed to refresh my memory.


----------



## skier90 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Try this!
> Attached Thumbnails



Uppercatapult at Wildcat?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 28, 2008)

What trail at Blue mountain is this???  And yes I crashed into Ski9 the camaraman..lol


----------



## kcyanks1 (Sep 28, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Didn't feel 100% on that guess. I needed to refresh my memory.



Yeah, that's a big rock to skier's left.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Sep 28, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> Name the run



Since Steve's guess was wrong, I'll formally guess Rumble, even though the trail looks too wide.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 28, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> Name the run



Looks like Rumble to me


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 28, 2008)

Definitely looks like Rumble.

Here's a picture of the big rock on Rumble from April this year.........


----------



## Puck it (Sep 28, 2008)

*Try this one*

Really tough.  Think hard.  DMC or Steezy might get it.


----------



## castlerock (Sep 28, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Really tough.  Think hard.  DMC or Steezy might get it.



WAG.....The woods off Gad2 at Snowbird


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 28, 2008)

*Rumble is correct!!*



kcyanks1 said:


> Since Steve's guess was wrong, I'll formally guess Rumble, even though the trail looks too wide.



My picture was from the 1st Weekend in April this past year.
When was the other picture taken??

In an old ski magazine they talked about Rumble skiing like a fire escape sans hand rails. Or the path a crazed wild animal would take down the Mountain. Some day I'l ski it top to bottom like an Eagan.
It's always an adventure.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 29, 2008)

castlerock said:


> WAG.....The woods off Gad2 at Snowbird


 

Nope.  It is out west.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 29, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> My picture was from the 1st Weekend in April this past year.
> When was the other picture taken??


Picture was taken on April 18th. 



>


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 29, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Really tough.  Think hard.  DMC or Steezy might get it.



Perhaps something at Jackson Hole????


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 29, 2008)

*A new one -East Coast*


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 29, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Really tough.  Think hard.  DMC or Steezy might get it.



Is it below the Wildcat Lift?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 29, 2008)

WoodCore said:


> Perhaps something at Jackson Hole????


 

Bingo but where?


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 29, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Bingo but where?



Jackson Hole -Alta Chutes would be my guess.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 29, 2008)

Try again? Farther left looking up mountain.. In bounds though.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Sep 29, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Try again?  Farther left looking up mountain..



Below Cheyenne Bowl.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 29, 2008)

Next to it.  Bivouac Woods


----------



## kcyanks1 (Sep 29, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Next to it.  Bivouac Woods



Damn, I was wrong.. You didn't have to give us the answer so quickly!  I thought Bivouac woods was a little narrower.  I was figuring you were just going for the small patch of trees below Cheyenne, which would be kind of cheap, but certainly tough


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 29, 2008)

skidmarks said:


>



Mount Tom????


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 29, 2008)

*Yes Mt Tom*



WoodCore said:


> Mount Tom????



What Run? You have a 50/50 chance at it.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 30, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> What Run? You have a 50/50 chance at it.



T.Z. Does It


----------



## skidmarks (Sep 30, 2008)

*You are correct!!*



WoodCore said:


> T.Z. Does It



How did you know it wasn't liftline? The waterfall was on that run.


----------



## takeahike46er (Oct 1, 2008)

This is a fun run.  What is it?


----------



## JPTracker (Oct 1, 2008)

takeahike46er said:


> This is a fun run.  What is it?



Derick Hot Shot at Jay


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 1, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


>



Me a couple friends call that the whos your daddy trail.  It is a blast that last lip you can almost reach up and grab people on theloft if you hit it right.  You have to go big to get over too the second landing area


----------



## Puck it (Oct 1, 2008)

bigbog said:


> don't take this authenticity crap for granted kcyanks1, looks like Photoshop work to me...
> ;-)


 
No photoshop.  It is what it is.


----------



## St. Jerry (Oct 1, 2008)

takeahike46er said:


> This is a fun run.  What is it?



Open Pit / Mica @ Gore.


----------



## takeahike46er (Oct 1, 2008)

Close... right mountain, wrong trail.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 1, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> How did you know it wasn't liftline? The waterfall was on that run.



;-)


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 1, 2008)

What trail is this? Bonus Question: what was the trail's old name?

PS: I thought I posted this one already.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 2, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> What trail is this? Bonus Question: what was the trail's old name?
> 
> PS: I thought I posted this one already.





Ripcord at Mount Snow. Original name was Slalom Glade


----------



## Puck it (Oct 2, 2008)

cps27 said:


> Open Pit / Mica @ Gore.


 

Darby?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 2, 2008)

What about this?

Pic is a little fuzzy.  Moisture on lens from alot of pow.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 2, 2008)

Puck it said:


> What about this?
> 
> Pic is a little fuzzy.  Moisture on lens from alot of pow.



I'll guess not on the east coast


----------



## Puck it (Oct 2, 2008)

Correct.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 2, 2008)

*Winner!!*



WoodCore said:


> Ripcord at Mount Snow. Original name was Slalom Glade



I think we should start an underground movement to bring back Slalom Glade


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 2, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Correct not on east coast.



West coast is hard because it's so vast you don't have many clues. Reminds me of the stuff in Alta above the Collins Lift but you never know.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 2, 2008)

takeahike46er said:


> Close... right mountain, wrong trail.




Chattimac?


----------



## castlerock (Oct 2, 2008)

*Bad Gad*



Puck it said:


> What about this?
> 
> Pic is a little fuzzy.  Moisture on lens from alot of pow.



Looks like Gad Chutes at Da Bird...


----------



## Puck it (Oct 2, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> West coast is hard because it's so vast you don't have many clues. Reminds me of the stuff in Alta above the Collins Lift but you never know.


 

Right ski area, wrong part though.


----------



## castlerock (Oct 2, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Right ski area, wrong part though.



OK, Eddie's?


----------



## JerseyJoey (Oct 2, 2008)

The chutes to skiers left of Wildcat Chair (Alta)?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 2, 2008)

Not Eddie's and Not off Wildcat Chair?


----------



## castlerock (Oct 2, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Not Eddie's and Not off Wildcat Chair?



Gunsight?

I haven't been in a few years, I apologize for the guessing


----------



## Puck it (Oct 2, 2008)

castlerock said:


> Gunsight?
> 
> I haven't been in a few years, I apologize for the guessing


 

Getting warmer!!!!


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 2, 2008)

Here's one for you:


----------



## castlerock (Oct 2, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Getting warmer!!!!



OK, I think I see the Collins chair at the bottom. I'm guessing Stone Crusher or Lone Pine. That also makes sense to me as the light angle made gave me the feel of the North West exposure, which is why I came up with the Gad Chutes guess earlier.


----------



## castlerock (Oct 2, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Here's one for you:



Exterm woods?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 2, 2008)

castlerock said:


> Exterm woods?



Nope.  Good guess, although the Exterm woods are markedly tighter than where this photo is from.


----------



## smootharc (Oct 2, 2008)

*Paradise chutes...way out skiers left ?*



BushMogulMaster said:


> Here's one for you:



nm


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 2, 2008)

smootharc said:


> Paradise chutes...way out skiers left nm



Nope.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 2, 2008)

castlerock said:


> OK, I think I see the Collins chair at the bottom. I'm guessing Stone Crusher or Lone Pine. That also makes sense to me as the light angle made gave me the feel of the North West exposure, which is why I came up with the Gad Chutes guess earlier.


 

Nope.  Wrong Chair.  You were getting warmer with Gunsight.  Now you are colder.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 2, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Here's one for you:


 

Rumble.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 2, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Rumble.



Nope.

Hmm, I've actually got a little bit of a tough one going!


----------



## takeahike46er (Oct 2, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Chattimac?



Chatiemac it is!


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 2, 2008)

Above that picture the bumps are not there.  You come flying down into that bump field going mock seven.  Snow goes everywhere and everyone is looking.  Youstay skier right down at the bottom and zip to the left into the woods.  Hit the two drops on the way down through.  Come out on the botton ot the liftline trail with that lip right before the conversion.   Straightline to the lift and repeat.  
I have to get back to gor this year


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 3, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Nope.  Wrong Chair.  You were getting warmer with Gunsight.  Now you are colder.



They have gnarled trees like that on Alfs but you are saying it's not the Collins Chair

You need easy ones with landmarks like this

Not the second shot


----------



## St. Jerry (Oct 3, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Here's one for you:



Gore again?


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 3, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Here's one for you:



Tumbler Woods


----------



## castlerock (Oct 3, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> They have gnarled trees like that on Alfs but you are saying it's not the Collins Chair
> 
> You need easy ones with landmarks like this
> 
> Not the second shot



Eagles Nest


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 3, 2008)

My shot is still up in the air.  Some good guesses, but none right.

Here's a hint: many of you have guessed the right area, and one guess in particular was off by less than 1000 feet!


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 3, 2008)

castlerock said:


> Eagles Nest



My shot or his?  I'm down near the bottom it was the last run of an epic spring trip


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 4, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> My shot is still up in the air.  Some good guesses, but none right.
> 
> Here's a hint: many of you have guessed the right area, and one guess in particular was off by less than 1000 feet!



Mt Ellen ?  1000 feet vertical or horizontal ?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 4, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Here's one for you:



Exterminator Woods?


----------



## castlerock (Oct 4, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Exterminator Woods?




I already guessed that.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/36918-name-ski-trail-area-12.html#post321649


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 4, 2008)

castlerock said:


> I already guessed that.
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/36918-name-ski-trail-area-12.html#post321649



okay then Bravo woods :lol:


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 4, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> okay then Bravo woods :lol:



Ding frickin Ding!  About five turns in from the entrance at the top of Elbow!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 4, 2008)

no guesses on the trail or does my computardedness and the properties of the photo give it away?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 5, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> They have gnarled trees like that on Alfs but you are saying it's not the Collins Chair
> 
> You need easy ones with landmarks like this
> 
> Not the second shot


 
It is the Spiney Chutes.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 7, 2008)

Should be an easy one


----------



## Puck it (Oct 7, 2008)

Mount Snow?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> Should be an easy one




fail to see why you would consider this one 'easy'  There really aren't any distinguishing factors.  Looks like a moderate pitch run with tower snow guns......could be anywhere


----------



## castlerock (Oct 7, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> fail to see why you would consider this one 'easy'  There really aren't any distinguishing factors.  Looks like a moderate pitch run with tower snow guns......could be anywhere



+1


----------



## Sparky (Oct 7, 2008)

Jiminy Peak


----------



## drjeff (Oct 7, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Mount Snow?



The only trail @ Mount Snow that I can think of that could fit that pic with the sun angle exposure/tree line/tower guns would be Mine Shaft.  Although this year Mineshaft will be lined with fan guns and have a small 1/2 pipe uptop.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Oct 7, 2008)

Upper Royal Flush?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 7, 2008)

drjeff said:


> The only trail @ Mount Snow that I can think of that could fit that pic with the sun angle exposure/tree line/tower guns would be Mine Shaft.  Although this year Mineshaft will be lined with fan guns and have a small 1/2 pipe uptop.



I was thinking Titanium


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's another to throw into the mix.  In case you can't figure it out, it's not in New England :wink:


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 7, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Here's another to throw into the mix.  In case you can't figure it out, it's not in New England :wink:



 Looks like somewhere at copper?


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 7, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Here's another to throw into the mix.  In case you can't figure it out, it's not in New England :wink:



Winter Park


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 7, 2008)

Nope, and nope.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 7, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Here's another to throw into the mix.  In case you can't figure it out, it's not in New England :wink:



Breck? peak 8 summit?


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 7, 2008)

Good guess, but no.  Note that the lift is FG.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 7, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Good guess, but no. Note that the lift is FG.


 

Snowbird - Mineral Basin or A-Basin Montezuma Bowl


----------



## Tin Woodsman (Oct 7, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Snowbird - Mineral Basin



Mineral Basin is a detatch as well.


My guess is the lift at Loveland that goes up to the Divide.

Edit:  Puck it added Montezuma Bowl after his first guess.  That may be right.


----------



## snoseek (Oct 7, 2008)

Loveland-no

Zuma-yes


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 7, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Here's another to throw into the mix.  In case you can't figure it out, it's not in New England :wink:



Loveland


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 7, 2008)

Zuma it is, in its inaugural season.  Puck-it guessed it first.  Good call!

Mediocre lift-served skiing, but definitely added acreage.  Some good hike-to.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> fail to see why you would consider this one 'easy'  There really aren't any distinguishing factors.  Looks like a moderate pitch run with tower snow guns......could be anywhere



Easy cause this place seems to be home base for a few of the AZ crowd


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


>



figured I'd bump mine as a guess hasn't been made yet.  It is a marked run in New England


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Oct 8, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Loveland



I'm pretty sure that all the lifts at Loveland don't have saftey bars. That lift does.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> figured I'd bump mine as a guess hasn't been made yet.  It is a marked run in New England




Looks like a great run!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 8, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> Should be an easy one



Gunny at Sundown?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> figured I'd bump mine as a guess hasn't been made yet. It is a marked run in New England


 


 VT?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 8, 2008)

Puck it said:


> VT?



nope


----------



## Puck it (Oct 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> figured I'd bump mine as a guess hasn't been made yet. It is a marked run in New England


 

NH?

I know it is not Cannon, Mt. Sunapee, Waterville, or Loon.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 8, 2008)

It is in NH and you are correct, it is not from any of the areas you listed.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 8, 2008)

I want to say Wildcat or Ragged.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 8, 2008)

nope and nope


----------



## drjeff (Oct 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> nope and nope



Pure stab in the dark since I've only been there twice and that was about 5 years ago, Brettonwoods???


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 8, 2008)

nope


----------



## Puck it (Oct 8, 2008)

Crotched?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 8, 2008)

not there


----------



## drjeff (Oct 8, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> not there



I think it's safe to say that we can rule out McIntyre and Abenaki from the running


----------



## Puck it (Oct 8, 2008)

Gunstock?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 8, 2008)

two nopes to Jeff, one nope to Puck it

almost out of areas in the state :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Oct 8, 2008)

Attitash Bear Peak?

Is it in the Whites or in the in the south?


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 8, 2008)

not Attitash......but nearby


----------



## Puck it (Oct 8, 2008)

Cranmore or Black?


----------



## Paul (Oct 8, 2008)

Carter Notch Glades @ Black Mtn?


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 8, 2008)

*Yes*



bvibert said:


> Gunny at Sundown?



Yes Gun Barrel at Ski Sundown!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 8, 2008)

Paul said:


> Carter Notch Glades @ Black Mtn?



Correct!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 9, 2008)

*New one*

Try this?

It should be easy.  Name trail and lift.


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Gunny at Sundown?





skidmarks said:


> Yes Gun Barrel at Ski Sundown!



I almost guessed that. The powder threw me off.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 9, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Try this?
> 
> It should be easy.  Name trail and lift.



Tomcat Triple at Wildcat, Mountain Jag Glade?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Tomcat Triple at Wildcat, Mountain Jag Glade?


 

Got it.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 9, 2008)

Didn't know there'd be so much Gore in this thread or I would've dominated it earlier . . .

Here's a couple:


----------



## takeahike46er (Oct 9, 2008)

1) Topridge

2) Rumor


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 9, 2008)

Indeed


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 9, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> Indeed



bottom run is Rumor?

I had read that is one of the steepest runs in the east.  Is it only really steep for 100 or vert or so as it appears in that picture or does the camera angle make the bottom appear less steep than it is?


----------



## Greg (Oct 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> bottom run is Rumor?
> 
> I had read that is one of the steepest runs in the east.  Is it only really steep for 100 or vert or so as it appears in that picture or does the camera angle make the bottom appear less steep than it is?



You can never gauge pitch accurately from a 2 dimensional pic. I've never skied Rumor, but I've seen it and that shit is *steep*, especially the top third.


----------



## hardline (Oct 9, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> bottom run is Rumor?
> 
> I had read that is one of the steepest runs in the east.  Is it only really steep for 100 or vert or so as it appears in that picture or does the camera angle make the bottom appear less steep than it is?



in the last pic it looks like sweet wind lip that would be fun to blast off of on a powder day.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 10, 2008)

hardline said:


> in the last pic it looks like sweet wind lip that would be fun to blast off of on a powder day.



Haha, if you skied it, you'd know how crazy that last statement was . . .

The thing is so steep at that point that you'd be going a million miles an hour when you landed. . .  straight into a mogul field . . . 

However you could go off sideways and land on the sidehill.  I did that a couple of times last year . . . once with disasterous results (ski came off on impact, slide for life down to the "flatter" section).

I'll try to get a better picture up for you to show the actual steepness, but as anyone who watched a ski movie knows, you kind of have to be there . . .


----------



## Chris I (Oct 10, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> Didn't know there'd be so much Gore in this thread or I would've dominated it earlier . . .
> 
> Here's a couple:



That was such an epic day


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 10, 2008)

Chris I said:


> That was such an epic day



Yeah it was . . .


----------



## takeahike46er (Oct 10, 2008)

Another shot of the Rumor.  Does this give a better sense of its pitch?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 10, 2008)

Ive seen pics of Rumor that i cannot seem to find right now, ya u gotta be nuts to go down that your gonna be going a few hundred feet if u fall thats for sure


----------



## hardline (Oct 11, 2008)

takeahike46er said:


> Another shot of the Rumor.  Does this give a better sense of its pitch?



those bumps are so iregular


----------



## aveski2000 (Oct 11, 2008)

Same trail, different view.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 11, 2008)

its obvious where this is but its one of my fav places.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 11, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> its obvious where this is but its one of my fav places.



Ah yes... 'tis one of my favorite spots as well:


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 11, 2008)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Ah yes... 'tis one of my favorite spots as well:



Granted i cant ski down some of those trails on that side without nearly killing myself but at least the scenery is nice


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 12, 2008)

That indented mountain looks really familiar....is this place in CO?


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll guess Winter Park/ Mary Jane.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2008)

aveski2000 said:


> Same trail, different view.



Misery Whip?


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Oct 12, 2008)

Well those pics change my opinion. Got me?


----------



## aveski2000 (Oct 12, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Misery Whip?




No, same mountain though.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Oct 12, 2008)

fixedgrip16 said:


> I'll guess Winter Park/ Mary Jane.



Gee, how'd you guess??? :blink: :wink:


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Oct 12, 2008)

I feel like such an idiot not noticing my previous reply referenced aveski's photos which I believe to be Double Bitter at my home the Loaf hill albeit fairly old since the bottom has more development now. As for BushMogulMaster's photo, I guessed it by recognizing the ridge known as Derailleur, Berthoud Pass off in the distance.  Also where the patroller's standing is where Outhouse and Drunken Frenchman funnel into. Those trails used to have signs at the top (before shaped skis) requiring skiers to have skis at least 195cm to ensure perfectly spaced bumps. Mary Jane has argueably the best bumplines in the country though Telluride comes close. :grin:


----------



## aveski2000 (Oct 12, 2008)

fixedgrip16 said:


> I feel like such an idiot not noticing my previous reply referenced aveski's photos which I believe to be Double Bitter at my home the Loaf hill albeit fairly old since the bottom has more development now. As for BushMogulMaster's photo, I guessed it by recognizing the ridge known as Derailleur, Berthoud Pass off in the distance.  Also where the patroller's standing is where Outhouse and Drunken Frenchman funnel into. Those trails used to have signs at the top (before shaped skis) requiring skiers to have skis at least 195cm to ensure perfectly spaced bumps. Mary Park has argueably the best bumplines in the country though Telluride comes close. :grin:



Double Bitter (4/8/2007) it is.


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's a couple for you guys. The first one's easier to guess than the peak behind. . . :grin:


----------



## bvibert (Oct 13, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> Yeah it was . . .



When was that?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 13, 2008)

fixedgrip16 said:


> Here's a couple for you guys. The first one's easier to guess than the peak behind. . . :grin:


 

Telluride.


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Oct 13, 2008)

Bingo on the first one but what about the pyrimidal peak behind?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 13, 2008)

fixedgrip16 said:


> Bingo on the first one but what about the pyrimidal peak behind?


 

Silverton? Or Palmyra Peak?


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 13, 2008)

Wilson peak?


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 13, 2008)

bvibert said:


> When was that?



Feb 15th, 2007


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Oct 13, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> Wilson peak?



BINGO!:razz:


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Oct 13, 2008)

BTW, Palmyra offers up premier BC riding. This year there's the new "Revelation Bowl" and "Black Iron Bowl"  Check out these videos. . . :grin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUMM2G6caok

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSN54_iM4Qs


----------



## 2knees (Oct 13, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


> Yeah it was . . .



man that got my interest level up.

great vid.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 13, 2008)

fixedgrip16 said:


> BINGO!:razz:



 i thought it looked familiar


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 13, 2008)

*East Coast*

Name That Trail 12/31/07


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 13, 2008)

sherbourne trail at mt washington?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 13, 2008)

Wildcat?


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 13, 2008)

*Yes!! John Sherburne trail*



eastcoastpowderhound said:


> sherbourne trail at mt washington?



How did you know? I hope you weren't the clown hiking up the middle of the trail with his dawg when we came cruising down. 

Only Kidding! But I did run into a clueless guy, his dog and wife/girlfriend sloging up the midddle of the trail. I'm no expert at this but everything I've ever seen, signs, trail maps, and guides talk about only skiing down hill on this trail. The ravine trail is for up mountain travel.

PS He had a dumb look on his face when I told him to take the Ravine trail up

It was a great way to end the year and start a new one!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 14, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> Name That Trail 12/31/07



whose the gaper??:razz:


----------



## Puck it (Oct 14, 2008)

Another one.  Yes it is out west!


----------



## snoseek (Oct 14, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^.looks kind like Crested Butte.


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Oct 14, 2008)

Jackson Hole?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 14, 2008)

snoseek said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^.looks kind like Crested Butte.


 nope


----------



## Puck it (Oct 14, 2008)

fixedgrip16 said:


> Jackson Hole?


 

Yes and where might it be?


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Oct 14, 2008)

Toilet Bowl/ Tower 3 Chute?


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 14, 2008)

Some route down off the Hobacks?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 14, 2008)

fixedgrip16 said:


> Toilet Bowl/ Tower 3 Chute?


 

no


----------



## JerseyJoey (Oct 14, 2008)

Cheyenne Gully or Dick's Ditch.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 14, 2008)

Cheyenne Gully it is.


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Oct 14, 2008)

Got me Puck. I was 16 when I went there. . . Oops just read-- Cheyenne Gully.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Oct 14, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Cheyenne Gully it is.



That run is spectacular in good snow. Lots of natural terrain features in there. Great picture. Thanks for the stoke.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 14, 2008)

Puck it said:


> Cheyenne Gully it is.



Nice..that's one of my favorites when there's some fresh Poe..I love making airplane turns on the walls..someone said Tower Three chute..LMBFAO..


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> whose the gaper??:razz:



My girl friend. Her first trip down the Sherburne Trail. Never skied with a pack on her back before.
We had a great time.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 14, 2008)

*New Entry*


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Oct 15, 2008)

skidmarks said:


>



Is that I-70 in the distant background?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 15, 2008)

Snowbird?  Off Gad2?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> My girl friend. Her first trip down the Sherburne Trail. Never skied with a pack on her back before.
> We had a great time.



cool..I hate skiing with a backpack...I prefer to just have my wallet, keys and steeze


----------



## castlerock (Oct 15, 2008)

*Nope it's 210*



skidmarks said:


>



From the Cirque


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 15, 2008)

castlerock said:


> From the Cirque



Yes the Cirque. If you look real hard you can see the Patrol's bomb drop string. I think they call it Upper Cirque.


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Oct 15, 2008)

yes that's correct. Skied out there for a season back in '98. Going back out there for a week around end of Feb. if anyone's going out we can meet up. Anyway, looks like "Great Scott." So much kick ass steep and long terrain it'll make your


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 15, 2008)

*This one's hard*


----------



## drjeff (Oct 15, 2008)

skidmarks said:


>



The deck at Stratton

or maybe *PABST'S* Peril @ Bromley

or the top of *SAM'S* knob @ Snowmass 

and possibly the*LIGHT* @ K


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> The deck at Stratton
> 
> or maybe *PABST'S* Peril @ Bromley
> 
> ...



And your final answer?


----------



## Beetlenut (Oct 15, 2008)

The Deck at Stratton (you can see the Stratton sign through the balusters)


----------



## drjeff (Oct 15, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> And your final answer?



Well fine, be that way and take away my feeble attempt at beer humor :beer: 

I'll stick with my first answer, the deck at Stratton


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 15, 2008)

*yes you are correct*



drjeff said:


> Well fine, be that way and take away my feeble attempt at beer humor :beer:
> 
> I'll stick with my first answer, the deck at Stratton




Did like the humor!


----------



## drjeff (Oct 15, 2008)

skidmarks said:


> Did like the humor!



The world does tend to revolve around malted beverages


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> The world does tend to revolve around malted beverages



F shizzle..the best is buying beer with change found under couch cushions..lol..


----------



## drjeff (Oct 15, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> F shizzle..the best is buying beer with change found under couch cushions..lol..




Actually a really cool beer thing happened to me today.  My favorite lunch restaurant just reopened after a multi-week complete renovation (okay it's almost complete).  Well the owner who my business partner and I know very well, and who know's the we LOVE our beer, actually asked us what 25 beers (bottles only) that we'd stock if it was upto us! (he put in a full bar during the renovation which was a first of his restaurant, and while he knows his wine,  beer just isn't his thing)

 That was a fun thinking lunch today!  :beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Actually a really cool beer thing happened to me today.  My favorite lunch restaurant just reopened after a multi-week complete renovation (okay it's almost complete).  Well the owner who my business partner and I know very well, and who know's the we LOVE our beer, actually asked us what 25 beers (bottles only) that we'd stock if it was upto us! (he put in a full bar during the renovation which was a first of his restaurant, and while he knows his wine,  beer just isn't his thing)
> 
> That was a fun thinking lunch today!  :beer:



That would make a nice thread..even 10 different beers..


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 15, 2008)




----------



## skidmarks (Oct 15, 2008)

looks like Vail


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2008)

mattchuck2 said:


>



Gunbarrel at Heavenly


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Gunbarrel at Heavenly



after looking at pics on the internet i think your right


----------



## drjeff (Oct 16, 2008)

FRITOLAYGUY said:


> after looking at pics on the internet i think your right




Never skied there personally, but I have seen ALOT of video segments on RSN TV of Glenn Plake ripping Gunny on his 213's!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 16, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Gunbarrel at Heavenly



We got a winner!


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 19, 2008)

*Back to the East*


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 19, 2008)

skidmarks said:


>


Castlerock Liftline? If not... the spacing between those chairs suggest I gotta hit that.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 19, 2008)

*Yes Yes Yes*



riverc0il said:


> Castlerock Liftline? If not... the spacing between those chairs suggest I gotta hit that.


 You got it and it was a great day Feb 7th 2008


----------



## fixedgrip16 (Oct 19, 2008)

That looks just the right width. The Loaf would have done well to keep their trails narrower. . . like that. I remember when Wedge was transformed into White Nitro with more girth and snowmaking/grooming to try and tame its steepness and to compete with SR's White Heat. All they achieved in widening it was to ensure any snow would be ripped clean off after it's made and groomed. Moreover it would seem obvious that narrower trails force people to learn how to turn, cut down on windholds, and make all the woods critters happier. Making money however means marketing and competition between resorts to bolster real estate sales to pay for capital improvements. So what's done is done regarding trail widening and SR will always be sumday bigger except in snowmaking.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 19, 2008)

*Sans Snowmaking*



fixedgrip16 said:


> That looks just the right width. The Loaf would have done well to keep their trails narrower. . . like that. I remember when Wedge was transformed into White Nitro with more girth and snowmaking/grooming to try and tame its steepness and to compete with SR's White Heat. All they achieved in widening it was to ensure any snow would be ripped clean off after it's made and groomed. Moreover it would seem obvious that narrower trails force people to learn how to turn, cut down on windholds, and make all the woods critters happier. Making money however means marketing and competition between resorts to bolster real estate sales to pay for capital improvements. So what's done is done regarding trail widening and SR will always be sumday bigger except in snowmaking.



Best part about Liftline is it's au natural. As is the rest of Castlerock.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 20, 2008)

Keeping East coast....


----------



## drjeff (Oct 20, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Keeping East coast....



The face at West Mountain, NY as taken from the old riblet summit double with a view of the old hall double which BTW was the 1st chair that I ever rode back in 1980! 

Next!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 20, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Keeping East coast....




I'm probably way off here, but the chairlift reminds me of cranmore, though I don't think that lift exists anymore.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 20, 2008)

drjeff said:


> The face at West Mountain, NY as taken from the old riblet summit double with a view of the old hall double which BTW was the 1st chair that I ever rode back in 1980!
> 
> Next!




Bingo!!

Geesh, I guess I served a fat one up right down the middle for you.  :grin:

West Mountain and Brodie are the only two places I've night skied at.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 20, 2008)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> Bingo!!
> 
> Geesh, I guess I served a fat one up right down the middle for you.  :grin:
> 
> West Mountain and Brodie are the only two places I've night skied at.



A pic of any West Mountain trail taken from just about any angle is a big 'ol meatball on a platter for me.  The number of runs I took at that mountain between 1980 and 1993 is literally in the thousands,  and basically up until this year they haven't really done anything to the trail system except add in some mid-trail mounted tower fan guns.  Plus, a good number of the trails at West I could practically ski with my eyes closed since that's about as good as the lighting system was back then 

West is one of those hill that will always have a place in my heart.  And frankly it's one of the mountains that I can't wait to take my kids to in a few years to show them where "dad really learned to ski"


----------



## Puck it (Oct 21, 2008)

*New one*


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 21, 2008)

Puck it said:


>



Face Chutes at Jay?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 21, 2008)

bingo!!


----------



## JPTracker (Oct 21, 2008)

Puck it said:


> bingo!!



The Face Chutes at Jay are right under the Tram. There is no Tram in that picture. If it is at Jay it is either the Saddle or Pump House.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 22, 2008)

Puck it said:


>



I'd love to hit that..


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2008)

JPTracker said:


> The Face Chutes at Jay are right under the Tram. There is no Tram in that picture. If it is at Jay it is either the Saddle or Pump House.




could be the camera angle and the Tram is right above the photographer and out of view?  Just a guess.  I only did the chutes once and that was in 2000-2001, so the memory is a tad foggy.


----------



## JPTracker (Oct 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> could be the camera angle and the Tram is right above the photographer and out of view?  Just a guess.  I only did the chutes once and that was in 2000-2001, so the memory is a tad foggy.



The Face Chutes start directly in front of the tram The guy in the picture is skiing off the ridge. The way I remember the ridge I thought it was a lot steeper and didn't flatten out like it looks in the photo. So I question whether or not it is really Jay.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 22, 2008)

Here's one that I'll put up for the game


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Here's one that I'll put up for the game



Mtn Road

slOkemo?


----------



## drjeff (Oct 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Mtn Road
> 
> slOkemo?



Nope


----------

